# K 30



## ziggy84 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

          What do you know about this camera? I just saw it, and it looks like a really great camera for the price. Will the old 35mm film lens from the Super Program cameras work with the new DSLR? If it can, I'm really considering returning my Nikon D5100 and getting the K30. I have a 35-105mm macro 3.5f, and a 70-200 zoom lens from the old Super Program/ME cameras.

Thanks


----------



## brunerww (Dec 21, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> What do you know about this camera? I just saw it, and it looks like a really great camera for the price. Will the old 35mm film lens from the Super Program cameras work with the new DSLR? If it can, I'm really considering returning my Nikon D5100 and getting the K30. I have a 35-105mm macro 3.5f, and a 70-200 zoom lens from the old Super Program/ME cameras.
> 
> Thanks



ziggy - Good call. The K-30 is an incredible, weather and waterproof camera body for the price ($620 black body, $610 blue body, $610 white body). Your old K mount lenses will mount on the new Pentax K cameras just fine.  There may be some limitations in metering, however.  Here is how to set the camera up to shoot with older lenses: Using K-30 With Older Lenses | Pentax Support

Hope this is helpful and best of the holidays.

Bill


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 21, 2012)

brunerww said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...




Thanks Bill. Yes, I'm thinking of returning the Nikon. Thanks and Happy Holidays to you and your family.

Matt


----------

